# Lacquer based finish over EEE-Utra Shrine paste?



## zig613 (Apr 20, 2008)

On wood I have successfully used the combination of EEE-Ultra Shrine paste (as a final sanding procedure) followed by several coats of Shellawax (shellac based) polish.  Does anyone know whether you can apply a lacquer based finish over EEE-Ultra Shrine? 

Thx...

Zig


----------



## cbonner (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you would first need to remove all of the carrier wax in the EEE with some form of solvent (Acetone, DNA or Lacquer thinner).  You would still get the polishing benifit of the EEE.


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would reverse the order and skip the shellawax.  Apply lacquer first and then finish with the triple - e.

jeff


----------



## zig613 (Apr 21, 2008)

Besides the sanding component, the EEE also serves as a sealer.  That is the another reason for wanting to use it first, followed by the lacquer finish.  

The question is whether or not the wax + shellac base contained in EEE is compatible as a based, followed a top coat of lacquer finish?

Zig.


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 21, 2008)

Chances are you might be "ok" but do NOT settle for "might be ok". The same goes for Shellawax under lacquer. Over lacquer is probably fine (don't burn the lacquer), but probably not very helpful. 


Personally, I believe that EEE is an absolute waste of time and money if you are using lacquer (please don't read that as a criticism against you, it's a criticism against EEE and similar pot-o-gold novelties). 

EEE is great for woods that you will put nothing on other than wax. Blackwood, Ironwood, even cocobolo and ebony. Beyond that, I wouldn't bother. 



EEE contains tripoli powder, which is what makes it work well on making wood soft and smooth. It just sands the wood to a somewhat high polish. It also has some wax and maybe even some shellac (I forget), but honestly, if people are going to put on a friction polish after the EEE, the waxes and shellac are basically redundant and costly.


If you are spraying lacquer, you do not need that high of a sand/polish on your pens. Sand them to 600, maybe 800 if you want (not necessary), and wipe on a coat of sanding sealer if you wish. Allow it to dry, sand it with 600, and then spray/dip the lacquer all you want. 


Give it a shot. Make a couple pens your normal way but skip the EEE. Just sand to 600, seal, and spray/dip (and save that money, the sheer cost of EEE will buy you a very, very nice fountain pen kit).  


BTW, the sanding sealer is totally optional so long as you sand your blank to 600 first. Some find it helpful, some don't.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 29, 2008)

I use sanding sealer then lacquer than EEE paste.  I think it sands and smooths out the lacquer blemishes and shines the finish.  I also use wax to finish it.  I like the spray lacquer on my antler pens but the rest of the time I brush 5 to 7 coats.


----------

